# Announcing: Beginning TiVo Programming



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

We are glad to announce the official availability of a book that we've written in an attempt to get more people introduced and excited about the TiVo HME development environment.

The book is published by Wiley Press as part of the Wrox Beginners series of books and is titled "Beginning TiVo Programming" and has the ISBN number of 978-0-470-05427-7. The retail price of the book is $39.99. Below is a link to Amazon which is currently listing it at $26.39.

* 
Beginning TiVo Programming *


*From the Back Cover*

Now you can extend the world's most popular DVR by utilizing the TiVo Home Media Engine SDK. With the Java-based HME you can build new and exciting applications for broadband-connected Series 2 devices, and inside you will find numerous real-world examples that will help you deploy your own applications to TiVo quickly and easily.

Java developers John Brosnan and Kyle Copeland walk you through the design and architecture of TiVo applications and provide a clear path to implementation. They begin by describing software development for the TiVo platform, covering the basic building blocks of application design and how to respond to events. Next you'll find out how to create more advanced applications using TiVo's component library. You'll then discover how to polish your final product and package it for others to integrate into their TiVo experience.

Wrox Beginning guides are crafted to make learning programming languages and technologies easier than you think, providing a structured, tutorial format that will guide you through all the techniques involved.

*What you will learn from this book*

Techniques for configuring your development environment
How the TiVo HME SDK functions
Methods for displaying images & text
How to play audio files and streams
Ways to optimize the behavior of your application
How to include animations in your application
Best practices for packaging your application for deployment
How to manage the application lifecycle

*Who this book is for*

Readers with Java experience who want to build interactive applications for TiVo Series 2 and Series 3 DVRs.

Read Excerpt: Table of Contents (PDF) 
Read Excerpt: Index (PDF) 
Read Excerpt: Chapter 1 (PDF)

*Table of Contents*

Acknowledgments.

Introduction.

Chapter 1: Introduction to TiVo Applications.

Chapter 2: Getting the TiVo Box Ready for HME.

Chapter 3: Your Development Environment.

Chapter 4: Your First TiVo HME Application.

Chapter 5: Displaying Resources.

Chapter 6: Events.

Chapter 7: Going Bananas.

Chapter 8: Using Bananas Events.

Chapter 9: Advanced Resources.

Chapter 10: Advanced HME Application Lifecycle.

Chapter 11: Application Preferences.

Chapter 12: Animation.

Chapter 13: Connecting to External Resources.

Chapter 14: Deploying an HME Application.

Chapter 15: Tips and Troubleshooting.

Appendix A: Exercise.

Index.

*About the Authors*

John Brosnan and Kyle Copeland co-wrote the TiVo HME Developer Challenge grand-prize winning application, AudioFaucet.

John has have been involved in HME applications for other companies and brings a strong background in Java. John has been a Java programmer for the past five years, primarily in the telecom industry, writing web enterprise applications.

Working in the cable industry for the past ten years developing products for consumers nationwide has given Kyle great insight into the customer experience, and a rich background in developing products and services for consumers.


----------

